# Water Conditioner - Which to buy



## Tankless (23 Nov 2021)

With black Friday approaching, I'm need of water conditioner. I've come across API stress coat water conditioner 1.9 litres for £17.79. Anyone know how many ml decholorinates how many litres. I'm trying to determine if it will be more economical than seechem prime. Currently in the process of getting my tank bank in order after a long period of neglect, in preparation of a rescape.


----------



## MirandaB (23 Nov 2021)

5ml of Stress coat treats 38lts whereas 5ml of Prime will treat 200lts.
I was recently given a bottle of Quantum Water Primer to trial and 5ml of that will treat 300lts


----------



## lazybones51 (23 Nov 2021)

*Seachem Prime*. It's so highly concentrated one bottle lasts a long time making it great value for money.


----------



## MichaelJ (23 Nov 2021)

Seachem Prime. With weekly 40% WC in my two 150L tanks, a 500 ml bottle will last about 3 years... uncharacteristically good value for a Seachem product.   Does anyone know what the shelf-life is on this stuff btw?

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## MirandaB (23 Nov 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> Seachem Prime. With weekly 40% WC in my two 150L tanks, a 500 ml bottle will last about 3 years... uncharacteristically good value for a Seachem product.   Does anyone know what the shelf-life is on this stuff btw?
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


Seachem say keeps indefinitely if stored correctly,by which I presume they mean no extremes of temperature and in the dark.


----------



## John q (23 Nov 2021)

Tankless said:


> I'm trying to determine if it will be more economical than seechem prime


If its purely about cost the seachem safe would be the better option, although if your tank is less than 50G  measuring safe could be a bit of a faff. 

Based on random uk prices. 
Prime 500ml £17.32 treats 20,000 liters.
Safe 50g £8.99 treats 48,000 litres.


----------



## Tankless (23 Nov 2021)

Thank you all for the responses. Those dilution rates are crazy. I still use the old bucket in a water method 😅. I'd need 0.25ml of seechem prime for every 10 litre bucket 🤔


----------



## MichaelJ (23 Nov 2021)

Tankless said:


> Thank you all for the responses. Those dilution rates are crazy. I still use the old bucket in a water method 😅. I'd need 0.25ml of seechem prime for every 10 litre bucket 🤔


A little more than necessary wont hurt.


----------



## MirandaB (24 Nov 2021)

Tankless said:


> Thank you all for the responses. Those dilution rates are crazy. I still use the old bucket in a water method 😅. I'd need 0.25ml of seechem prime for every 10 litre bucket 🤔


You're not the only one who still uses a bucket,the majority of my tanks are small so no point in using any other method


----------



## Nick potts (24 Nov 2021)

Tankless said:


> Thank you all for the responses. Those dilution rates are crazy. I still use the old bucket in a water method 😅. I'd need 0.25ml of seechem prime for every 10 litre bucket 🤔



Still use a good old bucket for my tanks, they are all small so it's easy enough.

Get yourself a 1ml syringe and adding the prime is easy.


----------

